# Quick Fitment question - 225/40 or 215/40?



## Azu (Oct 23, 2013)

*Fitment questions/help needed*

I'm getting some wheels and trying to decide what size tires to get..

18x8.5 ET42 

On ST coilovers.. spun all the way down in front, ~5 thread left in back = ~24" FTG

To avoid rubbing will I want 225/40 or 215/40? I do want a slightly stretched look but nothing too crazy.

I know 215 will stretch.. my concern with 215/40 is that... 
1. will this make me much more prone to potholes/etc damaging the wheel? 
2. Will this *noticeably* effect safety/performance of the tire? 

The 215/40 is a bit more expensive.. 
I'm just trying to justify whether it's needed or not.. and whether it's going to hurt performance 

Performance/functionality over looks. 

Basically, I like the look of a 215/40 on a 8.5" wheel...but would avoid it if it means I suffer from noticeably degraded performance in cornering.. or have a much higher chance of damaging a wheel on some unexpected bump.
Sorry... I'm a total noob to fitment and stretching. This is the first car I have ever actually bothered to get aftermarket wheels and really good tires.


----------



## Azu (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok I got some more advice. Someone thinks I will rub even on 215/40 and suggested I go with 205/40. 
I looked at some pics and 205/40 on 18x8.5 and it's not too crazy of a stretch. I found some michelin pilot super sports in 205/40 so I will go with those. 

He mentioned I will probably need 10mm spacers in front and in rear... but I'm confused as to why?

18x8.5 ET 42 is going to have clearance issues with the brakes or something? For reference I am getting the Klutch SL14
For what reason exactly would I need spacers? Just trying to understand to logic behind it.
Wouldn't 10mm spacers effectively make them ET32? Isn't that even more extreme?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I prefer 205/40 on a 8.5, but if you are REALLY worried about potholes (which can be avoided easily) and so on, then do 215/40. 

You don't need spacers at all.....unless you want to be more flush or poke some.


----------



## Azu (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya he clarified the spacer recommendation.. that was just to go for the best look so it's flush or poking a bit. 

I will go with the 205/40s. I like the look of them on 8.5s and I am pretty good about avoiding potholes and whatnot, also the roads are pretty nice in OC for the most part. LA would be another story...


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Azu said:


> Ya he clarified the spacer recommendation.. that was just to go for the best look so it's flush or poking a bit.
> 
> I will go with the 205/40s. I like the look of them on 8.5s and I am pretty good about avoiding potholes and whatnot, also the roads are pretty nice in OC for the most part. LA would be another story...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## swanny988 (Sep 21, 2011)

I ran 215 40 18 on 18x8.5 et35 and once I rolled the fenders in the front they were perfect and rub-free 









Hope that helps


----------

